# Wide Boots?



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello all, I'm in the market for some new boots. I tried on the Nike Kaiju's today after hearing so many good things about them and they are definitely not friendly for those with wide ass shrek feet like myself.

I currently have some Burton boots that are fairly comfortable, but I'm just trying to figure out what other companies offer a wider boot. The stores around me don't carry a ton of different brands of boots all under one roof for me to try on, so I thought I would ask around here to narrow down which shops I will visit to try on boots. 

Thanks in advance to all!


----------



## bgmic58 (Dec 30, 2010)

jpchase said:


> Hello all, I'm in the market for some new boots. I tried on the Nike Kaiju's today after hearing so many good things about them and they are definitely not friendly for those with wide ass shrek feet like myself.
> 
> I currently have some Burton boots that are fairly comfortable, but I'm just trying to figure out what other companies offer a wider boot. The stores around me don't carry a ton of different brands of boots all under one roof for me to try on, so I thought I would ask around here to narrow down which shops I will visit to try on boots.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all!


I wear a size 15 shoe with wide feet. Once I found Solomon I will never go back. I wear the synapse and love them. I know they have higher end boots, not sure if there are ones specific to how you ride. But this is my 2nd pair of Solomon, and they feel like slippers. Love them


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Check out ThirtyTwo boots, too. 

I don't have Shrek feet but my foot is fairly wide near the toes and I have a narrow heel, sort of like a triangle. My ThirtyTwo (Lashed) have been the perfect fit for me. And I tried on a Nike boot before trying ThirtyTwo...no comparison (for me).


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

bgmic58 said:


> I wear a size 15 shoe with wide feet. Once I found Solomon I will never go back. I wear the synapse and love them. I know they have higher end boots, not sure if there are ones specific to how you ride. But this is my 2nd pair of Solomon, and they feel like slippers. Love them


Thanks bgmic58, I'll have to try on some Solomans. I mostly freeride and charge down groomers which is pretty much all that is available around me on the local hills.

I play around in the park some, but stick to the table tops.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

thirty two boots are a wide fit.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i think head boots are pretty wide as well.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Check out ThirtyTwo boots, too.
> 
> I don't have Shrek feet but my foot is fairly wide near the toes and I have a narrow heel, sort of like a triangle. My ThirtyTwo (Lashed) have been the perfect fit for me. And I tried on a Nike boot before trying ThirtyTwo...no comparison (for me).





ETM said:


> thirty two boots are a wide fit.





Justin said:


> i think head boots are pretty wide as well.


Thanks all! I'll have to check out Salomans, Thirtytwos, Head, and any others that have yet to be recommended?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have never been able to wear any Nike shoe or boot or footwear of any kind, and have been told it's due to my wide foot. They may have something out there that works in the tennis shoe market but I was steered away long ago and never looked back as everything I ever heard only reaffirmed this.

I have flat, wide feet, and have 2 pairs of 32's, Lashed and TM-Two's, I love em. The Lashed are probably wider.


----------



## hlee16868 (Dec 12, 2011)

I didn't know Salomon makes size 15 wide. I thought their synapse only goes to 14?


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

i have fairly wide feet. my running shoes that fit me perfectly are a 9E. i have 2012 vans aura with green superfeet and they work well for me in a size 9. it is still scrunched up a bit in the front, but with the boa system i leave my front not as tight and the upper tight. the superfeet help a lot. i can usually do 8-9 runs bombing down groomers before i need to unloosen and let my feet breathe again.

since fitment is key, i would suggest going to sport chalet and purchasing shoes. you pay the retail premium + tax, but you have the option of returning them for the full price if they do not work out for you. the way it works is supposedly "3 time usage", but who the hell will know :dunno: just don't bring back shoes that have been torn up and abused and you will be fine.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you all for the suggestions 

Looks like I have a pretty good starting point to find some comfy boots.


----------



## chrisg19 (Jan 4, 2012)

Just went through this same exercise. I was getting a ton of foot pain in a pair of Burton Hail boots, decided to look for something wider. I tried on the 32's Lashed boots, and they were wider and a little more comfortable, but still felt a bit snug. I then tried on the wide version of the Saloman Synapse, and right away felt extremely comfortable. To my knowledge they are the only ones that make a wide version of their boots. I am not sure they make them in a size 15, but if they do have a look at them. My foot pain is now completely gone on the hill, and it is a pleasure to snowboard with the Synapses.


----------



## rc_moe2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

I wear a 12EEEE shoe....Shrek enough for ya?....Anyways I found the best fit for me is DC...best boot i have worn so far


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've had salomon dialogue wides and 32 focus boas and the salomons felt wider.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wide feet here too. Nike's were too narrow. So were K2 Maysis (shame, I liked that boot otherwise).

32 Prion and Lashed were comfy. I went with the Lashed Lace, but I'm wondering if I should have stuck with the Prions Fast track.

I'm going to stick with the Lashed for this season and give them both a try at a shop next year.

Burton motos didn't give me problems but I bought them too big. I'm going to take another look at burtons again.


----------



## hlee16868 (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought a pair of 32 lashed in size 14 hopefully they would fit my size 15 4E feet..they didn't fit...so I bought a pair of Ride Jackson boots..I heard 32 dor Salomon oesn't make size 15 so out of luck...


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

rc_moe2000 said:


> I wear a *12EEEE* shoe....Shrek enough for ya?....Anyways I found the best fit for me is DC...best boot i have worn so far


Damn, I thought I had it bad!

I will have to try on some DC's as well. Now that I think about it, I owned that DC pump boot when it first came out like 10 years ago and they fit fairly well. I ended up selling them because they didn't fit my bindings well because they were so fat in the ankle.

Thanks again for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

Damn hlee, you got it pretty bad too...


----------

